# It finally happened. I'm out!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've always had faith things would get better but after taking a long hard look I can see there is no hope. I'm am joining so many others like me and leaving California! Hard decision to make because I was born and raised here and there are many beautiful area's. Between the corrupt liberal government, oppressive laws, illegals taking over everything and the chinese buying up everything it's time to throw in the towel. 

I guess the thing that really sealed was looking for a house. In CA. I can get a condo for 300K. That is an apartment that's been converted to a "condo" with outrageous HOA fees and either a carport or you share a garage (can you imagine sharing a garage!). In some of the states I've been looking 300K will get you a 3 bedroom house, 2 bath, 2-3 car garage and some acreage.

On my short list is a place in AZ named Payson. I don't want to go too far away because my parents are in CA and they are elderly. If any of you AZ folks have any info on Payson I'd love to hear it. Or if anyone has any suggestions for New Mexico, Arizona, Idaho I'd like to hear those too. And don't worry, I may have been born in CA but I won't be bringing any liberal progressive politics with me.

Over the next year or two I will be looking for a job in my new town and finding a house to purchase.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't ignore Wyoming or montana


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I had a feeling you were gonna say Arizona. What a sad post I lived in Cali before and always wanted to go back. Somewhere within the aftermath of the real estate collapse there were condo prices HALF the cost of when I lived there, they since went up a lot. I'm so dissappointed in my money habits that I wasn't in a possition to take advantage (good job, bad habits). I think about moving to Scottsdale, or Phoenix sometimes (because i at least know someone there).


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

NM has some beautiful sunsets my friend. 
Google gun laws NM. 
And, yes, in the rural areas, 300 k is a huge house with land. 
Shoot, I'm working in the 100 range, but I'm looking for a real fixer upper.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

All the best to you in your search!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't ignore Virginia 300k 4BR, and 15 acres of land farm and or forest. Good luck pardner


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good luck on your search. Wish I could help you with some info. Ypur money will almost certainly go farther outside of CA.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can understand where you are coming from Squatch. My brother, after living in LA for 30 years, had decided he had all could take. Looked all over the country and decided Texas was a good fit. You can buy a large home with acreage, good economy and good weather for the most part. A perfect fit. So where did the dumb ass wind up? Cleveland! Because he got offered killer money. He calls me the other day and tells me it's 17 degrees out, snowing, and hasn't seen the sun for weeks. I says yea...but how's that money thing working out for ya? LOL. Dumb ass is looking to get out of there now. 

I don't think you can go wrong in Arizona. I have heard good things about the area. Your welcome in Texas as well, the humidity and heat will do wonders for all that hair.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

good luck man I did to hear AZ and TX are nice states if my family didn't move to KY then TX was next on the list
I don't recall where I heard or read but CA was becoming the new NY


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Way to go! In Tennessee 300K will get you a 3 br. 2 1/2 bath house on 100 acres.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I lived in San Jose & spent 2 months every year (when I was stateside) at 29 Palm..... I do not miss California !


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's a shame the politics and costs have pushed you into this decision. My wife wanted to move there but I had to educate her on taxes and politics of the Golden State.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Yup.. I just moved out as well, I only went up to Oregon (I wanted Idaho but the wife wouldnt get that far away from our youngest who is still living in Hellifornia) 300K up here would buy you a very nice house, I hear the taxes are high here but you dont pay sales tax so it probably evens out.

Good luck on where ever you find yourself, and you will be glad you left.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Best of luck Sasq. Luck is when Preparation Meets Opportunity...and I'm confident that you have done your preparation. Make this opportunity the best for you and don't look back. I'm excited for you as you embark on this journey. 

Slippy Approved!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Best of luck Sasq. Luck is when Preparation Meets Opportunity...and I'm confident that you have done your preparation. Make this opportunity the best for you and don't look back. I'm excited for you as you embark on this journey.
> 
> Slippy Approved!


I'm with Slippy, . . . and the others, . . . great idea, good move (moving that is).

We are enjoying the single best winter in central Ohio since I think the year was 1929, . . . no measurable snow AT ALL so far. That will probably change next week, . . . the record was 1/3/1929, . . . since busted.

If I had it all to do over again, . . . I'm thinking West Tx, . . . NM, . . . or Arizona would have been my home, . . . but that's hindsight, . . . and I'm just too old and too entrenched here to do that now.

But you are on the right track, . . . escaping Cali, . . . good luck, . . . keep us posted.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My best wishes to you , I am sure were ever you go you will like it better then CA.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Good luck! It's a crying shame we've ruined one of the prettiest areas of our country. Keep us posted !


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck!!!! I'm about to get a 3 BR 2 Bath with a full size basement for under 100k, no acreage though, I'm in the city for now  .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't want to look like I'm persuading you about anything...





but...





<--


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

NW Georgia and $300k will get you almost what ever you want. Maybe your own small mountain. Born in Whittier California - now retired in Georgia and liking it.

1895gunner


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard a while back most humans ( don't remember the percentage) lives their life within 50 miles of where they were born. I live probably 30 miles of where I was born so, I guess I fit the majority. I know it's hard leaving the area you are familiar with, and your parents and such, but there are beautiful land all over this country. And government control wise almost everywhere is better than Ca. IMO. 
300k getting you a condo and a part time garage? That much money here, and a lot of other places, would get you a beautiful home, garage, and more land than you can imagine. As far as your parents, they sell airplane tickets everyday, or perhaps just bring them with you (hopefully, of their own will) jk)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well if you make it to AZ, give me a hollar. I can understand your reluctance to move. 
I went thru the same thing with ILLannoyed a couple of years ago. I think your decision 
will be the right one.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Payson area is nice, been awhile since I've been there however.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

As another unfortunate resident of this Lousy State I second everything he said and I am on the way out too. This is not my Dad's California and I too have watched it go down the liberal paradise toilet.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Great news Sasquatch!.get out of that hole.we got out of commiefornia 25 years ago.wish you well in you finding a place you like.upper Michigan has a lot of your family roaming around here btw...
:friendly_wink:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I heard a while back most humans ( don't remember the percentage) lives their life within 50 miles of where they were born. I live probably 30 miles of where I was born so, I guess I fit the majority. I know it's hard leaving the area you are familiar with, and your parents and such, but there are beautiful land all over this country. And government control wise almost everywhere is better than Ca. IMO.
> 300k getting you a condo and a part time garage? That much money here, and a lot of other places, would get you a beautiful home, garage, and more land than you can imagine. As far as your parents, they sell airplane tickets everyday, or perhaps just bring them with you (hopefully, of their own will) jk)


I just did the calculations of how far I live from my home town.... 3463.4 miles from Salem Oregon to Island Falls Maine.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd retire in Mexico on 300,000 USD. That is 20 years of living for me. on 300000 you I think could also get permanent residency.

There are houses that are selling for 30K down here close to the ocean. None the less very livable for 15 20 years. I'm guessing by that point you will be close to social security if it is still around by that point.

i would definately get small acreage in Mexico on that and retire.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good luck finding a place, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Will2 said:


> I'd retire in Mexico on 300,000 USD. That is 20 years of living for me. on 300000 you I think could also get permanent residency.
> 
> There are houses that are selling for 30K down here close to the ocean. None the less very livable for 15 20 years. I'm guessing by that point you will be close to social security if it is still around by that point.
> 
> i would definately get small acreage in Mexico on that and retire.


I've heard only people born in Mexico have the right to own land there. Any truth to that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard only people born in Mexico have the right to own land there. Any truth to that?


Given the current trends in old Mejico, the cartels will scoop up Will's beachside abode quicker than you can say "Say-What-Ta-Nay-Oh", Red!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep. I used to go down there all the time to surf and raise hell as a kid. These days I won't set foot in that place.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Given the current trends in old Mejico, the cartels will scoop up Will's beachside abode quicker than you can say "Say-What-Ta-Nay-Oh", Red!


But getting a tan while building a boat on the beach sure looks inviting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> But getting a tan while building a boat on the beach sure looks inviting.


I wonder if Will is "institutionalized"?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I wonder if Will is "institutionalized"?


From what? Incarceration, university, or marriage? LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> From what? Incarceration, university, or marriage? LOL.


No, the smart money is on the Funny Farm, Nut House, Looney Bin...:?:


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

mexico is only nice if you stay in the tourist areas but if you step one foot out and your fu*ked not in the good way just fu*ked
they harvest you kidney heart sell it on the black market 
plus if you drink the water you will , well you know what will happen


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck in the end I think you will be much better off.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We would be happy to have you here in Michigan. Provided that you
Earn your own
You are not a criminal
You are family oriented 
Sport Christian values
Support all rights guaranteed under the constitution.

If you stick to California ways you can move to Detroit.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn, I hate to hear you have to leave your home state. I'd be beyond upset if I had to leave Texas. My oldest sister and her family live in Cali, bro in law is Marine Corps. In the southwestern/southern US, 300K will get you a lot. We have high standards of living with low cost of living. For the most part. Be wary of land close to the Mexico border, it is dirt cheap for a reason.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

The problem is always a job, i couldn't stay in Cali because i could never land a good job. Mexico? Hell no!! At all times you need bribe money on you or the local police will toss you in jail because they don't live your American face


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ah dam when bigfoot leave the state you know it sucks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was born in Kingsville Texas, raised in the Mississippi Delta region in Memphis and will live out my life on the Highland Rim near Nashville. I can't recommend Dixie highly enough. We are a kind, respectful, spiritual and forgiving people. We are also kind of big on making sure the score is even, but hey. We are also fiercely conservative. You can't go wrong down here.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> On my short list is a place in AZ named Payson.


but there are no forrest in AZ, if you move there you will turn into a dessert squatch... good luck on you move, I hope you find a good home...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I was born in Kingsville Texas, raised in the Mississippi Delta region in Memphis and will live out my life on the Highland Rim near Nashville. I can't recommend Dixie highly enough. We are a kind, respectful, spiritual and forgiving people. We are also kind of big on making sure the score is even, but hey. We are also fiercely conservative. You can't go wrong down here.


Although I would love to go back to Maine, I wouldnt mind Tennessee... It was absolutely beautiful the last time I was there!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I've always had faith things would get better but after taking a long hard look I can see there is no hope. I'm am joining so many others like me and leaving California! Hard decision to make because I was born and raised here and there are many beautiful area's. Between the corrupt liberal government, oppressive laws, illegals taking over everything and the chinese buying up everything it's time to throw in the towel.
> 
> I guess the thing that really sealed was looking for a house. In CA. I can get a condo for 300K. That is an apartment that's been converted to a "condo" with outrageous HOA fees and either a carport or you share a garage (can you imagine sharing a garage!). In some of the states I've been looking 300K will get you a 3 bedroom house, 2 bath, 2-3 car garage and some acreage.
> 
> ...


In Arizona we have an immigration problem: We can't keep the damned Californians out!

Seriously though, welcome to AZ. Pick a town along the Ten and you can always get to your parents quick.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

In GA 1 hr from Atlanta 240k will get you 3 bedrooms with central air and wood stoves, huge decks and porches, 3 car garage, 2400 sf shop, 10 stall modern horse barn on 10 acres of pasture with a falling down hay barn. barn cat included in price


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> but there are no forrest in AZ, if you move there you will turn into a dessert squatch... good luck on you move, I hope you find a good home...


Yep, no forests in AZ. Whatever will I do!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Yep, no forests in AZ. Whatever will I do!
> 
> View attachment 14268


Ditch the fur coat.......gonna be a bitch in 120 degrees.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ditch the fur coat.......gonna be a bitch in 120 degrees.


I've seen some pretty good snow in the N. Arizona mountains making the trees really pretty.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ditch the fur coat.......gonna be a bitch in 120 degrees.


I'm having AC installed in my cave.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> In Arizona we have an immigration problem: We can't keep the damned Californians out!
> 
> Seriously though, welcome to AZ. Pick a town along the Ten and you can always get to your parents quick.


True, unfortunately

They move here

They clump together for liberal séances

They elect democrat politicians

Pretty soon the area goes to crap with HOA's, speed cameras and higher taxes " for the children"

Tennessee sounds good


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I spent a day in Payson, it was a nice small town with woods all round it. My buddy is from there but he lives in Phoenix now because the job market kind of sucks in Payson. 

That's one of the places I'm looking at moving to when I retire from the service in a few years. My brothers and I are planning on moving the whole family (parents included) to AZ so we can be close. 

Good luck with your move out of Cali.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jerry Brown called, he said don't let the the door hit you on your hairy azz!
If you not down with the free sheet society, GTFO! 
Leaving Commieornia is the best thing you could do....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I moved to AZ from Texas because it was getting too lib-tarded. I'm in the North Phoenix / Cave Creek / Carefree area. PM me some of your more specific info like what you are looking at for housing, land, jobs and such and I can give you better advice. New River (not far from here) has a pretty big prepper contingent. Lots of like minded folks and housing is pretty reasonable.

Payson is a great little town but it is a small hamlet about an hour to hour and a half away from Phoenix. It's on my list too.

Here is the thing you need to know about AZ. We are a state of right at about 7 million people. But easily 1/3 of the state lives in the Greater Phoenix area commonly referred to as The Valley of the Sun. That's Phoenix, Peoria, Glendale, Tempe, Mesa, Chandler, Gilbert, Apache Junction, Scottsdale, Surprise, Sun City, Awahtooke, and a hand full of other smaller burbs clinging to the edges of town. Then you have Tucson, Yuma, Havasu/Bull Head, Flagstaff and the Prescott / Prescott Valley areas that make up another large chunk. Outside of that this state is frickin remote. I can go 10 miles north of my house and drop cell signal real quick. This is a HUGE liability for a lot of our states residents that live in town and never leave "the city" as they are oft unprepared. But for guys like you and I - It is a luxury because you can wake up in a comfy bed with a coffee pot that went off on a timer before you got up, put on your pants, walk out the front door and you go from 2015 to 1915 in a matter of yards or even feet.

Here is a heat map of AZ. Obviously red is the more dense and green the less.








And here is a list of cities by population
Populations of Arizona (AZ) Cities - ranked by Population Size - page 1

GOOD LUCK! See you in Sunny AZ Soon!

By the way - You do know it snows in Payson, right? More than just a little.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's the view from the condo (Casita) I'm living in. It is in the town of Green Valley, Arizona. My dad owns it and is selling it. I think he wants $82,000.

I think it's about 800 square feet perfect for a couple. Monthly payments would be about $400.

Send me a PM if you're interested and I will give you the real estate agents number or mls#.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I've always had faith things would get better but after taking a long hard look I can see there is no hope. I'm am joining so many others like me and leaving California! Hard decision to make because I was born and raised here and there are many beautiful area's. Between the corrupt liberal government, oppressive laws, illegals taking over everything and the chinese buying up everything it's time to throw in the towel.
> 
> I guess the thing that really sealed was looking for a house. In CA. I can get a condo for 300K. That is an apartment that's been converted to a "condo" with outrageous HOA fees and either a carport or you share a garage (can you imagine sharing a garage!). In some of the states I've been looking 300K will get you a 3 bedroom house, 2 bath, 2-3 car garage and some acreage.
> 
> ...


Haha
I'm laughing but only at your post not at you situation.

Check the gun laws and move accordingly, I know for sure that Idaho and Montana suck, tell your friends.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gyro_cfi said:


> Here's the view from the condo (Casita) I'm living in. It is in the town of Green Valley, Arizona. My dad owns it and is selling it. I think he wants $82,000.
> 
> I think it's about 800 square feet perfect for a couple. Monthly payments would be about $400.
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested and I will give you the real estate agents number or mls#.


AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!! Most expensive sales pitch on the very first post from a non contributing Prepper......... Have anything useful to ALL of us here? At least a funny joke?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I've heard only people born in Mexico have the right to own land there. Any truth to that?


Not really. There are some exclusions on where people as "natural persons" can have the title in their name, if they are not a Citizen of Mexico, however, what you end up doing is creating an incorporation to hold the land, so it is held in the name of the company as opposed to yourself in those situations, and it also allows you to run a business out of the site.

Prior to 1973 it was the case, however changes in 73 and 93 are not as strict on ownership.

The exclusions requiring this are as follows:
MEXonline.com guide to Buying Property in Mexico - Real Estate

Buying Real Estate in Mexico - Frequently Asked Questions



> THE RESTRICTED ZONE AND "FIDEICOMISOS"
> The law declares that the Mexican nation has original ownership to all land and water in Mexico, as well as minerals, salts, ore deposits, natural gas and oil; but that such ownership may be assigned to individuals.
> 
> The Mexican Constitution prohibits direct ownership of real estate by foreigners in what has come to be known as the "restricted zone." The restricted zone encompasses all land located within 100 kilometers (about 62 miles) of any Mexican border, and within 50 kilometers (about 31 miles) of any Mexican coastline. However, in order to permit foreign investment in these areas, the Mexican government created the "fideicomiso," (FEE-DAY-E-CO-ME-SO) which is, roughly translated, a real estate trust. Essentially, this type of trust is similar to trusts set up in the United States, but a Mexican bank must be designated as the trustee and, as such, has title to the property and is the owner of record. The Mexican Government created the "fideicomiso" to reconcile the problems involved in developing the restricted zone and to attract foreign capital. This enabled foreigners, as beneficiaries of the trusts, to enjoy unrestricted use of land located in the restricted zone without violating the law.


More info

http://www.parkstrong.com/fideicomiso.htm



> WHAT IT IS AND HOW IT WORKS
> 
> Foreigners acquire irrevocable and absolute ownership rights to property in Mexico through a 50-year perpetually renewable and transferable Bank Trust called a Fideicomiso. This Trust is a legal substitute for deeded (commonly referred to in the U.S. as fee simple) ownership and is provided specifically for non-nationals to own property in the formerly restricted zones (border and beach areas.) The Trust system of ownership is sanctioned by the Mexican government, provided for under the Mexican Constitution, and secured by the Central Bank of Mexico; thereby offering powerful protection.
> 
> THE MECHANICS Title is delivered to a Mexican Bank, authorized to act as the Trustee, designating the foreign buyer as the Beneficiary of the Trust (you). The Bank acts like an "employee" of the Beneficiary (you) in transactions involving the property. The Beneficiary (you) retains the use and control of the property and makes all the investment decisions. The rights of use and enjoyment, leasing, improving, mortgaging, selling, inheriting and willing the property is the same as when owned in fee simple title. It is your Trust and not the property of the government or the Bank.


Bear in mind incorporation and Fideicomiso are not the same but can involve one another. The incorporation is not required but it is another method of control of the land.

Also bear in mind that after a bunch of years on permanent residency citizenship would also be an option.
You get the residency cause you have lots of cash
then

http://www.mexperience.com/becoming-a-naturalized-mexican/


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

We are headed up to play in the snow this weekend - Heber / Overgaard area. I'll post some pics when we get back.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't blame you for wanting out of there. We left over 20 years ago and only go back for weddings and funerals. We moved to Idaho first, but to many Californians that hated California moved there and then turned it into California! Now we live in a central Oregon coast town. For Oregon being so leftest and it is, the gun laws are pretty good and it depends on where you live, on how everything else is. I think if you stay out of the north west corner of the state and the Eugene area it is pretty good. We bought a 2000 square foot house 150 feet from the beach for less than 200K. The gun club cost less than 65.00 a year, what else can you ask for? Property taxes If I remember correctly are less than California plus no sales tax and most of all: YOU CAN'T PUMP YOUR OWN GAS.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I understand you wanting to leave California and need/wanting to be close to your elderly parents. If you could consider other places, I would suggest Virginia...I would be honored to have you as a neighbor. I wish you well in your endeavor!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> We are headed up to play in the snow this weekend - Heber / Overgaard area. I'll post some pics when we get back.


Having difficulty here...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The Middle Eastern fella that owns the food center (the only non-Caucasian we saw all weekend) was exceedingly nice. All of the local yokels seemed to know him and they had great rapport with one another. And by the way - that is the NICEST grocery store in Heber / Overgaard. You have to go into Show-Low or Payson if you want nicer.

Also Cell (ATT) drops after Payson. We went into Show-Low so I could get one bar of 3G. Most of the time my phone showed one bar of Edge or three bars GRMS or something like that. I think Verizon gets better coverage. I was able to maintain contact with a 2-Meter ham repeater the whole time.

I've got other pics I'd rather show you but it won't let me delete these and there is a 5 pic per thread limit. Guess I should have chosen wisely.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I once did an internship at HBO studios out in LA and the one in Vallejo and I have to say the experience was like a Tarantino movie. You would walk into a bar, see three other normal people in it among like 50 and wave at each other like 'hey normal dude!"

NUFF SAID.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I wonder if Will is "institutionalized"?


Wonder no more. I am not institutionalized, but I think you should be or at least you should have a restraining order against contact with the internet as you are a constant public nuisance.

Learn to stop stalking me, just stop it.

'Slippy' or whatever your real name is, Stop communicating about me or with me.

It is not acceptable conduct.

Your constant nonsensical ranting and gibberish, and made up nonsense is totally not good public discourse and it is disturbing. Stop.

It is clear you have mental issues because you can't just stop harassing me through insinutating remarks that are false and defaming. You are either truly retarded like for real or you are just brought up with bad values and were taught to be retarded. If you are the second please recognize that, if you are the first, can someone else shut the guy up, I don't care how it gets done.

Stop.

Understand that the conduct will have repercussions if you continue with it. It is not childs play, it will not be forgotten, and it is taken as a serious infringement on my personal rights to be free from harassing and defaming conduct. The persistence of this does make it cyberstalking as far as I am concerned, and it is totally retarded behaviour. It ain't cool I need to deal with you, it is like having a brain damaged terets child following me around.
Why are retards allowed to continue being retards I should not have to deal with people like Slippy who don't have an IQ to recognize that peristent defaming remarks whether direct or indirect are not civil and peacible social interactions.

Stop commenting on me or about me.Stop being a retard please.

Please spend your life doing something useful and productive. Netstalking me is not something you want to continue doing.

If you can't stick to the topic don't post in the thread. Learn atleast the basics of nettiquette. You are forcing derailment after derailment to cause a scene and it is the behaviour of a retarded troll, it isn't even good trolling it is just flatout braindead methodic trolling. It has absolutely no value at all. You are adding a dose of retarded to the board, congratulations.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I wonder if Will is "institutionalized"?





Slippy said:


> No, the smart money is on the Funny Farm, Nut House, Looney Bin...:?:





Will2 said:


> Wonder no more. I am not institutionalized, but I think you should be or at least you should have a restraining order against contact with the internet as you are a constant public nuisance.
> 
> Learn to stop stalking me, just stop it.
> 
> ...


I rest my case. ^^^^^


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Wonder no more. I am not institutionalized, but I think you should be or at least you should have a restraining order against contact with the internet as you are a constant public nuisance.
> 
> Learn to stop stalking me, just stop it.
> 
> ...


Someone's vagina hurts


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

How come if Will is on my ignore list his comments still show up when other people quote him. THAT's CHEATING! You guys can't keep re-posting his stuff. How the hell am I supposed to ignore that?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

When we were looking for a 'get away cabin', I purchased Joel Skousen's book 'Strategic Relocation' that breaks each state down and looks for the best places to live based on many factors (excellent book by the way!). 

Can't blame ya for leaving CA. Crazy income and real estate taxes.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jdbushcraft said:


> Someone's vagina hurts


obivously the pussies hiding behind fake names too affraid to divulge their identifying information so they can take responsibility for comments that have been made, but instead cling to their fantasy world oh so brave to attack people online, insult them, and harass them. Its those sorts of crooks who are the pussies.

loosers and pussies. It takes a real brave man to insult someone while wearing a mask hiding behind a wall. just a total coward. these people are simply pathetic loosers. people who admire cowards are just as pathetic as them. no honour at all, just the scum of the earth. They are the same sort as the pedophiles attacking defenseless children.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Wonder no more. I am not institutionalized, but I think you should be or at least you should have a restraining order against contact with the internet as you are a constant public nuisance.
> 
> Learn to stop stalking me, just stop it.
> 
> ...


Nobody is stalking you. Is anyone following you from site to site, forum to forum, harassing you?

On the other hand, you are forum stalking.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Will2 said:


> obivously the pussies hiding behind fake names too affraid to divulge their identifying information so they can take responsibility for comments that have been made,


Says "Will2" from, "wherever I need to be". Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!! Most expensive sales pitch on the very first post from a non contributing Prepper......... Have anything useful to ALL of us here? At least a funny joke?


I guess I'd have to follow you to the urinal to see a funny joke. There you go, l laughed!

If you notice the context of the OP, the gentleman was looking to get out of California. I was giving an example of how beautiful and inexpensive it is to live in Arizona . I don't make a dime if my dad sells this place. In fact it would cost me money because, I'm living here rent free now.

He has however just sold the place and I've just secured a rental for $700/mo. Still cheaper than CA. Since I make $70/hr and $25/hr of that is tax free per diem, I'd have to say AZ isn't a bad place to be.

My only intention is to get somebody out of the hell of California the place I was born and raised in. If I can convince one person to get out of there I've done something great to contribute to a prepper site. I got somebody out of a Marxist hell hole. I show them how easy it is to live the good life. Coming here he would have the money and resources (access to real guns) to actually prep.


----------



## ride free (Feb 9, 2016)

Can you move your folks with you? I don't know their ages, but it seems it would be a good move to bring them along. 

Wyoming does not tax social security. If your parents went with you to WY, they would actually have more money coming in.

Living in AZ or NM I would be concerned about illegal aliens. Especially close to the border. I loved living in TN. Beautiful and nice people. I'm looking to retire in TN or possibly Northern Alabama. AL also does not tax Social Security. Another place that has very low taxes is South Dakota. They don't tax SS either.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

gyro_cfi said:


> I guess I'd have to follow you to the urinal to see a funny joke. There you go, l laughed!
> 
> If you notice the context of the OP, the gentleman was looking to get out of California. I was giving an example of how beautiful and inexpensive it is to live in Arizona . I don't make a dime if my dad sells this place. In fact it would cost me money because, I'm living here rent free now.
> 
> ...


Gyro,

From a fellow rotorhead, a little friendly advice.

It is considered antisocial, and rude for your first post on a forum to be similar to what you posted. You should start with an Introduction post, letting people know who you are, and why you're here.

Cheers

P.S. - Who wants to fly in a constant state of autorotation!! You guys are crazy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> P.S. - Who wants to fly in a constant state of autorotation!!


The guy who doesn't need an engine to land safely. :mrgreen:


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

My wife, kids and I moved from Orange Country, California (just below L.A.) to SW Washington in 2002. We were 
able to buy a 4,000 sq. ft. home for $192,000. We have PLENTY of rain (unlike California) and the climate is mild.
Most winters we have no snow at all. During the summer we typically get 3 solid months of sunshine. Foods grow
well in this vicinity. There is NO state income tax and, if we drive 5 miles into Oregon, there is NO sales tax. We 
like it here. You would make a good neighbor I'm sure.

Grim

Washington is a "Shall Issue" state as regards concealed carry...but no machine guns,
silencers are also okay.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I've always had faith things would get better but after taking a long hard look I can see there is no hope. I'm am joining so many others like me and leaving California! Hard decision to make because I was born and raised here and there are many beautiful area's. Between the corrupt liberal government, oppressive laws, illegals taking over everything and the chinese buying up everything it's time to throw in the towel.
> 
> I guess the thing that really sealed was looking for a house. In CA. I can get a condo for 300K. That is an apartment that's been converted to a "condo" with outrageous HOA fees and either a carport or you share a garage (can you imagine sharing a garage!). In some of the states I've been looking 300K will get you a 3 bedroom house, 2 bath, 2-3 car garage and some acreage.
> 
> ...


Sry hear that, I know the feeling. Its not a easy choise to make when you have to consider leaving your brith place just beacuse its been infected by imoral values.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I wonder if Will is "institutionalized"?


Yep, he is a Muslim who donated money to Louis Farrakhan.

His recent comments are he was running for president because of all the racism against Muslims. Does that tell you anything?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Grim Reality said:


> My wife, kids and I moved from Orange Country, California (just below L.A.) to SW Washington in 2002. We were
> able to buy a 4,000 sq. ft. home for $192,000. We have PLENTY of rain (unlike California) and the climate is mild.
> Most winters we have no snow at all. During the summer we typically get 3 solid months of sunshine. Foods grow
> well in this vicinity. There is NO state income tax and, if we drive 5 miles into Oregon, there is NO sales tax. We
> ...


Washington sounds like a good state. I don't want a machine gun, but suppressors are good things.

The climate is a bit more enticing than the heat of south Alabama.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard there are lot of commie liberal tree huggers in Washington and Oregon and it rains too much West of the Mountains and not hardly at all on East side. Texas is a lot nicer.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> Gyro,
> 
> From a fellow rotorhead, a little friendly advice.
> 
> ...


Thank you, had late night visiting with my father. Reason I came out to Arizona again is because he has Alzheimers and I wanted to get as much time with him before he slipped away. I can't figure out how to delete that post but if someone can tell me I'll do it. My apologies to this website and to the gentleman who commented. I have access to Tapatalk only on an Android phone.
Mike


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

California...it's the Other Europe...or the Moon...who can tell at times. 
I am glad that you are leaving, you may need to make run for it. They may have come up with a "Leaving California Fee."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

gyro_cfi said:


> Thank you, had late night visiting with my father. Reason I came out to Arizona again is because he has Alzheimers and I wanted to get as much time with him before he slipped away. I can't figure out how to delete that post but if someone can tell me I'll do it. My apologies to this website and to the gentleman who commented. I have access to Tapatalk only on an Android phone.
> Mike


Prayers for your Father. Alzheimer's is a mean disease.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

My college age son had an internship in CA last summer, with an excellent company. At the end of summer I asked if I should be prepared for him to move to CA when he graduates college he said NO WAY. His reasons, incoming new workers live below poverty level, house cost and cost of everything in between. The company has asked him to return again this coming summer, but the money he had to spend while there almost out weighed the experience and line on his resume.


----------



## ride free (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, Gyro. Prayers for him, your Mom and you and the family. It's a heart breaking disease. The more often you visit, I believe the longer he'll remember you. Even if he can't remember your name. He'll be comforted by you.

Sasquatch, you'll never regret it, if you talk your folks into moving with you. More time to spend with them, get ideas from them and learn more of your ancestors. You'll always have the memories of spending time with them. It's such a blessing. Plus you'll be able to care for them better, know what their needs are, rather than hearing it over the phone. My Dad downplayed a lot of stuff. I'm glad I was only an hour and a half drive away (and hour if I went 80MPH). If you tell them you need them, it'll give your request for them to come with you more weight.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

ride free said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, Gyro. Prayers for him, your Mom and you and the family. It's a heart breaking disease. The more often you visit, I believe the longer he'll remember you. Even if he can't remember your name. He'll be comforted by you.


He has a type of Alzheimers in which your executive function is the first thing to go. He can't figure out how to add a tip to a restaurant bill anymore. He can no longer remember names of his friends with fluidity. He is still and will always be an amazing man. I couldn't of asked for a better father.

I can only remember him cursing once when in front of us. He had hit a parked car, after being distracted. It was one sob and not a string of cursing which would have probably come from me.

If you had played golf with him 10 years ago, he would of been able to tell you where you hit your shots on every hole that you played with him. He can no longer remember how to play a scramble. He used to play cards for money at his country club and spend the winnings on dinner out for the family, we ate out a lot.

Even at 81 he still looks fantastic. He has less grey hair than I do and a full head of hair.

I pray that he goes in his sleep prior to this disease getting to the point where he is scared and unsure of his surroundings. I do cherish the time that I get to spend with him while he still remembers me and can still tell stories of his life. And I am thankful that God was able to arrange a position for me to work close to him and my mother.

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts. Mike


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> ....I won't be bringing any liberal progressive politics with me....


Please have this tattooed, upside down, on your stomach so you can read it every time you change clothes.

Give us permission to take you fishing, with the anchor locked to your foot, if you ever go to a city council meeting and say the words, "When I lived in California, here is what we did....".

Hahahaha


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

screwedby said:


> Please have this tattooed, upside down, on your stomach so you can read it every time you change clothes.
> 
> Give us permission to take you fishing, with the anchor locked to your foot, if you ever go to a city council meeting and say the words, "When I lived in California, here is what we did....".
> 
> Hahahaha


Believe it or not California hasn't always been a bastion of liberal thinking. I'm old school native Californian from a time before the progressives ruined it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Squatch! What's the update? You moved yet? Still thinking AZ?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Hey Squatch! What's the update? You moved yet? Still thinking AZ?


Not yet. My exodus will be probably a 2 year process. Gotta first decide where I'm going and then secure work. AZ is still top of my list. I'll invite you over for a BBQ when I get settled.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Not yet. My exodus will be probably a 2 year process. Gotta first decide where I'm going and then secure work. AZ is still top of my list. I'll invite you over for a BBQ when I get settled.


And .... you haven't considered the Piney Woods of East Texas? Its on the sighting list of your species.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> And .... you haven't considered the Piney Woods of East Texas? Its on the sighting list of your species.


Not out of my wheelhouse. Just need to look into it a little more. I'm leaning toward AZ mainly because it's close. My parents are not leaving CA because of the grandkids (my brothers and sisters). They're getting up there in age so I don't want to be too far away.


----------

